# SMS messages to US with Etisalat



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I just arrived in Abu Dhabi yesterday and took a today to start gathering the things I need. Of course the first thing was a phone with Etisalat. I can call the states fine, and they can SMS me, but I can't seem to get one to them. Anyone have an idea of something else to try? I have tried 001xxx-xxx-xxxx and +1xxx-xxx-xxxx (which seems to be a Nokia thing).
Thanks for any info!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

try with the +1 XXX-XXX-XXXX, sometimes the texts are extremely slow in getting to the states.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just checked my phone (a Nokia) and I have the 001 code saved. I text the US regularly and don't have any problems.

Are you quite sure you have the full correct number?


-


----------



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Just checked my phone (a Nokia) and I have the 001 code saved. I text the US regularly and don't have any problems.
> 
> Are you quite sure you have the full correct number?
> 
> ...


Yes, the number is correct. I have tried:
001xxx-xxx-xxxx
+1xxx-xxx-xxxx
1xxx-xxx-xxxx
+01xxx-xxx-xxxx
So far nothing has made it.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MJThompson said:


> Yes, the number is correct. I have tried:
> 001xxx-xxx-xxxx
> +1xxx-xxx-xxxx
> 1xxx-xxx-xxxx
> ...


Have you checked the data/SMS centre number in your phone's SMS settings to ensure that is also in the correct international format...?

HTH


----------



## MJThompson (Jul 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have you checked the data/SMS centre number in your phone's SMS settings to ensure that is also in the correct international format...?
> 
> HTH


Not really sure how to do that, but I will look around. I am texting to other mobiles (050) no problem, so I wouldn't think much would change.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MJThompson said:


> Not really sure how to do that, but I will look around. I am texting to other mobiles (050) no problem, so I wouldn't think much would change.


...also you may have to talk to you network as they may have put restrictions on international roaming on the data side. Have you looked on the Etisalat FAQ pages to see if this has come up with anyone else before or submitted a trouble ticket?

What did they say?


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

MJ - I assume you can call the US from your Etisalat? If you can do that and you can send and recieve txts to other mobiles any where in the world but this particular number in the US, then the issue has nothing to do with your settings or account. The world wide mobile standard for calling or texting anywhere in the world from one mobile to another mobile or landline is the +sign. I would not reccommend anyone to use e.g 001 but use +1 606xxxxxxxx. 

Now the issue you have, can you confirm which network is the person in US is on and are having issues to this 1 person only. Have sent SMS messages to others in US that are on the same network? 

The issue is very likely to be a roaming issue where Etisalat does not have an agreement with this particular network in the USA or vice versa. 

I have been in mobile industry working for operators for over 10yrs and have dealt with roaming issues, so I know what Im talking about. If you can get me some answers to what my quaestions above I will be able to pin point and assist in your problem.


----------

